
The Nifty MiniDrive (Micro SD drive solution for MacBooks) - bradleyland
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1342319572/the-nifty-minidrive?ref=email
======
epmatsw
Pretty neat idea. I wouldn't mind having one of these to back up my Documents
folder with Time Machine if I'm on the go. However, I'm not sure how practical
it would be for any other use considering how slow the write/read speeds are
and how little (comparatively) a MicroSD card can store.

